# Traction tires



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, don't laugh! 

I just learned yesterday about traction tires. I have some old locos that came with my sons layout that apparently need new traction wheels - specifically a lifelike and one made in Yugoslavia (mrc?). 

Are there generic "one size fits all" I can slip on existing wheels


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Sorry hit post before I was done. Can I just replace the tires or do you have to buy new wheel sets? Is walthers website best source?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe you can buy replacement tyres but some use Bullfrog Snot as a substitute. Check it out here: http://www.bullfrogsnot.com/howtoinstall.asp


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

I've also used orthodontist rubber bands in a pinch if you know anybody that has these from braces.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Awesome idea...thank you! I've asked my wife to check her vanity in the bathroom...she just got her braces off!


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Use bull Frog Snot. Orthodontic rubber bands are too thick.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

Use what works..........a lot of older locos had grooves in the wheel that were quite deep, and it's hard to get enough bullfrog snot into the groove to get a level running surface. It works, but not as well as it could. On the other hand, as Steamguy points out, a lot of newer locos have fairly shallow grooves (and thin tires) and a thick tire will cause the loco to not sit level. You didn't mention scale, but here's a link to Walthers for N scale http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Wife threw away the braces rubberbands. I think I'm going to get the bull frog snot - love saying that...it cracks me up! I'm worried about the application process to wheels with my unsteady hands. Can anyone comment on the applying? Does it have to be exactly precise?


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

First you need a cradle so you can run the loco upside down, then run as slow as possible and apply with a toothpick. I bet u tube has a video of this
Mike


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, Mike! I googled that and it looks just like foam with a cutout to put train upside down - am I missing something? I have some foam from an old firearm case I cAn cut out a section for a loco - do I then just touch wheels with wires from power pack with throttle as slow as possible to apply? Or is there a special powered cradle? I'll keep googling and YouTube as well - thanks so much.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

Butterball52113 said:


> Wife threw away the braces rubberbands. I think I'm going to get the bull frog snot - love saying that...it cracks me up! I'm worried about the application process to wheels with my unsteady hands. Can anyone comment on the applying? Does it have to be exactly precise?


It does have to be precise. An even thickness is necessary. This can be done by spinning the wheels with the locomotive in a cradle.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

There are no powered cradles that I know of. Set it up with jumper leads so you can be comfortable after you apply it leave the loco running at least 10 minutes so it sets up evenly then let dry overnight. 
Mike


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Loco cradle*

Butterball; 
You are right. There is a loco cradle sold commercially, that consists of nothing more than a chunk of foam rubber with a slot cut in it. You can easily make your own. I have a cradle that a friend gave me. It is made of stained wood with a piece of felt fabric suspended in the middle. Very nice fancy gift, but anything that will hold the loco firmly in place, and upside down, without harming the loco, is fine. Foam rubber, a left over piece of extruded scenery foam, whatever, they all work.
No there is no need for special electric hook ups. Most guys just hold a pair of wires to the wheels. You mentioned shaky hands. You might want to go a bit easier on yourself by rigging a pair of "spring contacts", fashioned from paper clips, to a wood cradle. Screwed down to the wood, and with a wire under each screw, they could be positioned to rub on the wheels, without you holding them.

Good Luck
Traction fan


----------



## Gwpapa (Dec 6, 2014)

I took a short 3" piece of track and soldered leads to both tracks for my DIY test/wheel cleaning rig. It is just like what has been described above ie. A couple pieces 2x4, some foam and my piece of track. I just turn the loco upside down and touch the track to the powered wheels.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks for everyone's help with this - I think I can rig something like this as you all described. I enjoy making something with things I have as opposed to buying it…if it makes sense. I will get some bull frogs snot today - my search for traction tires came up short much like couplers. As long as the snot works - I'm happy! Ha


----------

